# access dm-crypt partition



## hashime (Oct 9, 2014)

Is there any easy way to access dm-crypt/luks partitions under FreeBSD?
Or do i have to install VirtualBox and somehow pass the partitions through?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2014)

hashime said:
			
		

> Is there any easy way to access dm-crypt/luks partitions under FreeBSD?


There's no support for LUKS so it's not easy.


----------

